

Maryam Mirzakhani is a woman, but what about her research? - gvardi

Maryam Mirzakhani became the first woman to be awarded the Fields medal, mathematics&#x27; equivalent to the Nobel Prize. 
The media only covers the fact that she is a woman. almost no one covers her research.<p>In the Google auto complete &quot;Maryam Mirzakhani Math&quot; is coming after &quot;Maryam Mirzakhani husband&quot;.<p>This inforgaphics explains her research and what are Riemann surfaces and geodesic curves. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.matific.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;en&#x2F;maryam-mirzakhani
======
_delirium
_Quanta_ magazine (which I had not previously heard of) did fairly good
profiles on each of the winners, which include both biographical and
mathematical aspects (to the extent possible for an intellectual but non-
specialist audience). Here's the one for Mirzakhani:
[http://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20140812-a-tenacious-...](http://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20140812-a-tenacious-
explorer-of-abstract-surfaces/)

Was on the front page yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8172574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8172574)

------
pdevr
My knowledge of her research is limited to Wikipedia and the recent news
articles. Based on that limited knowledge, I think her two major contributions
were:

1\. An asymptotic formula for the growth of the number of simple closed
geodesics on a compact hyperbolic surface. 2\. Proof for the conjecture that
William Thurston's earthquake flow on Teichmüller space is ergodic.

You explained point no. 1 in a simple way so that anyone could understand it.
Thanks for that.

------
gvardi
Maryam Mirzakhani husband is more important than her work :(
[https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152645840868627](https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152645840868627)

